Ask HN: I’d pay X for Y - hhrowuu
======
jakobegger
I'd pay $50 to have a UX expert look at a feature in my app and give me
feedback.

Often I find myself looking for input on a problem, but actually hiring
someone is such a hassle, that it just doesn't pay off for small projects.

~~~
thisismyswamp
I'd take $0 to add you on skype and chat about your entrepreneuriality. I'd
like to own a tesla someday.

------
siquick
I'd pay $100 for a product marketer to give advice on how I should improve the
positioning of [https://www.soundshelter.net](https://www.soundshelter.net)

contact me at my username at gmail

~~~
jakobegger
Show me what you've got before you ask me to log in.

I think Tastekid did this really well.

------
quickthrower2
$500/m - $1000/m

Someone to do all the chores for my house:

Internal cleaning, cut grass, clean the pool, trim hedges, weeding, fold
towels plus odd jobs that are once a quarter - spring cleaning type things /
discarding broken or old toys, selling stuff on ebay etc.

~~~
chatmasta
You can almost definitely find someone to do that. Try craigslist.

~~~
quickthrower2
I guess that is what I am paying for - not needing to interview a bunch of
people on craigslist. Have that trust/reputation from the beginning. I guess
HomeJoy tried this.

------
angersock
I'd pay 50USD/month to argue with thought leaders and well-known VCs.

~~~
useranme
Why would thought leaders and well-known VCs want to do that?

~~~
togusa2017
For the $50 lol

------
g12u
I'd pay for a protocol or API test suite to help me build compliant clients
and servers.

For example let's say I want to make my own HTTP client like curl. Instead of
relying solely on the RFC or spec, I can additionally use this test suite to
run my code against the spec and as many edge cases possible. I expect the
HTTP product to cover the usual header grammar but also timeouts, HTTP/2
upgrades, encoding mismatch, etc.

I can see myself paying $100 and over depending on complexity.

------
miguelrochefort
I'd pay $10,000 for 1 Bitcoin

------
useranme
I'd pay %20 for a tool that will let others pay for what they say they want
before I go build it for them, to prove that they actually want it instead of
just talk.

~~~
debacle
How about 10%?

[https://www.kickstarter.com/](https://www.kickstarter.com/)

------
djellybeans
I'd pay reasonable (to me) 15% recruitment fee for a guaranteed job offer
within 2-4 weeks.

------
scalesolved
I'd pay 15% of payment per contract found for remote backend development jobs.

~~~
ezekg
Check out [https://www.moonlightwork.com](https://www.moonlightwork.com). They
take 15%, I believe.

